# IR receivers for Onkyo



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Are there any products available that will allow me to hide my receiver yet still be able to use the original factory remote control. This is for a onkyo txnr818 thx!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes there are roughly a bazillion. This link is a good place to start. Maybe even call them and describe your situation. They might have a few more ideas. 

http://www.parts-express.com/Search.aspx?keyword=IR repeater&sitesearch=true


----------



## Aundudel25 (Dec 13, 2013)

A simple ir repeater should work fine. I've been using this one for almost two years and has worked perfectly. However, there are lots of other ones as well. 

http://www.amazon.com/C2G-40430-Aco...F8&qid=1398052601&sr=8-6&keywords=ir+repeater


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is one from monoprice... http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I mistakenly was looking at what says "RI Remote Control" thinking it was a port to use for IR. Silly mistake I know


----------

